# Herding Instinct Test - GSD (with some GR photo's)



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I haven't been posting much but have been keeping up with the forum. Stark and I have been super busy getting ready to trial in multiple venues this summer. Training like crazy but also having a tone of fun with friends.

This weekend was a busy one; on Saturday we went hiking with our gorgeous Golden Retriever friend Buddy and his family.




































On Sunday Stark earned his HIC (Herding Instinct Certificate) along with several other dogs from his breeder's kennel. It was a proud day for Stark's breeder, not only did all the dogs under her name do well but they were EXCEPTIONAL REPRESENTATIONS OF THE BREED. Totally un-phased by the chaos (40-50 dogs, 50-100 people, sheep, horses, cars and trucks, etc.) around them and greeted everyone who came to introduced themselves. Ignored the other dogs unless invited to say hello. Very good day for "our group". 

Stark resting afterwards.









My breeder's new male import - 9 weeks old and out socializing.




































Stark's half brother Darwin (same sire) and the new puppy.









Stark's "my mommy is so very proud of me photo". 









And who could forget, his test:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning. Congrats on the cert. Will you do more herding training?


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Thanks. 

Yes, I think we are going to start this summer. We both enjoyed it. 

I have to figure out how we will fit it in between schH training and everyday life first though.. lol.


----------

